

Anti social spikes – The Anti Sit Archive (2007) - chippy
https://web.archive.org/web/20071123055244/http://www.usemenow.com/web-log/archives/the_antisit/

======
chippy
The recent sharing of antisocial anti-homeless spikes is, I think, possibly
indicative of two things.

1) Bad design.

It's bad design because it has just one negative use. If it was a rose bush or
a hedge with spiky plants it could have more than the one negative use. If the
building was built without alcoves, the spikes would not be needed.

2) Psychological hurt.

There is no getting around seeing the anti homeless spikes for what they are.
It hurts our brains to think that we as a society are anti homeless. People
tend to ignore the problem. We prefer our brains not to hurt than - this is
the primary mover for our outrage. If the solution was hidden through good
design then no one would notice. A good solution is good because it is not
anti social to all, just a few.

